# Printing on tea towels and pillow cases



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello,

Can anybody give me some advice with regards to printing on both tea towels and pillowcases? I am looking for soft feel inks? Any advice would be most grateful.

Thanks


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

we have been making our own pillowcases out of sublimations shirts ( that were ruined) we cut out the good parts and sew them together and make sublimation pillow cases.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

What kind of advice are you looking for, specifically? If you're screenprinting, use waterbased inks. Print them like you would anything else. There's nothing to it.


----------



## scrible1980 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks solmu, yeah i was wondering what the best type of inks to use were. i want to achieve a good print with soft finish. any advice would be most appreciated.
thanks


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Waterbased.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

For such a high contact item it's absolutely no contest - definitely waterbased ink. It'll not only feel better, it'll wear better.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently if you are looking for tea towels or beach size towels which have print all over then they use some kind of waterbased ink in a rotary machine. I have use this company for Personalised Towels and they give a good explanation of how this works. For smaller runs you can use screen, heat transfer but NOT sublimation since all the towels I have seen are 100% cotton and you cannot print on that using sublimation method


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

susanralf said:


> For smaller runs you can use screen, heat transfer but NOT sublimation since all the towels I have seen are 100% cotton and you cannot print on that using sublimation method


We print on hand, bath, beach and sports towels using dye-sublimation a lot - and it looks stunning! The towels are 100% cotton, but they have a 10 cm wide imprintable polyester panel. Great for anything from panoramic photos to kids designs to promotions and branding.


----------



## evasivenotraKcs (Mar 27, 2010)

photo towels seem like a cool idea!


----------



## Shira (May 4, 2008)

where do u get these towels? thats just what ive been looking for


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in Australia, so I'm getting them from local manufacturer. Where are you based? Try Conde


----------

